# Now this is odd...muscle cramping??



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Both Maggie and Murphy are doing it this morning.
I have no idea if this is what it is or not.
But, we have snow this morning, so of course they are feeling frisky.
But, every time they lie down, in the snow, when they get up, they are trotting fine, then all of a sudden as soon as they come in the back door, they will lift their hind leg, either one or the other, and start hopping.
Just for a minute or two.
Mind you, Maggie has Certified hips, as we are going to breed her, Murphy never had his x rays, but he has no signs of Dysplasia, and they are both almost 2.
This only happens as they are coming inside, and after they have been lying down for awhile outside.
We do have Ice Melt on the back steps, could it be salt on their paws, or some sort of muscle cramp, coming into a warm house from a cold pasture, or what?:shrug:
Neither of them has ever done anything like this before, and they've played in snow and been out for the night in negative temps with the cattle during calving season. So I'm at a total loss as to what this is..


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Our Border collies get snow balls packed in their feet between the pads. That's uncomfortable to walk on. They come in the house and lick their feet right away. We don't use any salt or ice melter at all besides wood ash once in awhile on the front walk. 

The LGD, Stas, has short hair and loves to roll in the snow. He is strictly an outdoor dog. I never see him licking his feet.

All four dogs do coyote patrol at night.

Peg


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, one of my little Pekes did the same thing, so I'm thinking either it's the salt, maybe burning their pads, or ice balls, as you said.
The two of them are back out with the critters, and just running around and wrestling like maniacs.
Just Momma worries on my part I'm sure. As we are getting ready to breed Mags, and I don't want anything to go wrong now.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I suspect the ice melt - I've seen my dogs do that the one time I used it. They act like their feet are burning. I never used it again.


----------

